# Three Coyotes At Work !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

OK, so I'm minding my own business, sitting at my desk talking to my secretary about vendors that are late in shipping, and our advertizing schedule for the next few months. As we are talking she looks past me and says "Look in the field in back of you, there are two big coyotes".

Well I turn around and about 60 yds in a open field, that is surrounded by buildings are two very large coyotes ... a split second later a third one appears running out of a driveway from across the street and joins the others. They slowly lope off to the end of the field where there is a high brick fence. In one very majestic leap, almost in slow motion, one by one went over the wall, I have never seen a coyote jump so high, each one did it like he was jumping up your porch !!!!!

I have seen coyotes in that field before, but these guys were huge .... I'm sure from eating neighbors pet dogs and cats and from eating trash. These guys are way to big for sling shot for sure, unless you had a sling bow at close range.

To say the least, my secretary and I were very impressed !

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's cool they say they are making there way back into a lot of major cities not that long ago wolves were spotted hunting stray animals in los angeles wolves hunting in la how about that,they say there are more deer in north america now than there was when the pilgrims showed up if the prey is that prevalent then the predators won't be far behind kind of scary when you think about it


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Thats cool


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

thats so cool, ours are pretty well fed too. I mean my cat was a big meal.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Something0riginal said:


> thats so cool, ours are pretty well fed too. I mean my cat was a big meal.


I think I would find a way to rehabilitate that "Yote" !

wll


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

ok so first off they roam in packs all up and down the area for miles and miles in packs, you hear em at night, secondly ours are pretty, like in the city there like big rats that eat your pets and kids, out here there more like wolves, sleek and stealthy


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

so basically i would love to trap that s.o.b and make myself a quiver, but people at my house arent down.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for that Wll ... it brings back some fond memories.

Thankfully we do not have them here on Vancouver Island. But the city of Vancouver (on the mainland) is overrun with them. When I had my farm in Alberta, I used to see them all the time. On a viciously cold winter night, with the northern lights blazing away, they would sit out in the field and howl away ... it was truly amazing. They really are beautiful animals, but he11 on livestock.

One spring in Alberta I was out walking with a friend, and we had three dogs with us. There was a hill nearby, and we were walking around the base of the hill. I spotted a coyote way up ahead of us, just standing, watching us come. Soon the dogs spotted it and took off after it, baying like crazy. They chased the coyote out of sight and out of hearing. But before long, we could hear the dogs coming up behind us. The coyote shot by us, and another coyote came down the hill and waited for the dogs ... the first one just peeled off and went up the hill, and the dogs chased the new one. Again, they went out of sight and out of hearing ... but eventually came back around. The whole process was repeated another couple of times before the dogs finally just gave up exhausted. That pair of coyotes had a den with young up on the top of the hill.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

From what i read, these are a mix of wolves and coyotes. That if they are really that huge.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

well, all i can say for certain on ours is probably not, wolves, bear, turtle and laughing dove and your e-namesake are all supposedly nonexistant around here. that said i saw a massive dove like 2 days ago but was slingless alas. I know bear wander down from big basin, but i dont think theres any wolves south of yellowstone


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

bigron said:


> that's cool they say they are making there way back into a lot of major cities not that long ago wolves were spotted hunting stray animals in los angeles wolves hunting in la how about that,they say there are more deer in north america now than there was when the pilgrims showed up if the prey is that prevalent then the predators won't be far behind kind of scary when you think about it


i apologize i typed wolves in my post it should have been coyotes,sorry for the confusion that's what happens when you surf the forum while watching the animal planet :wacko:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe they were Coy-oodles?!


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

@Bigron well i wasnt confused by your saying wolves i was thinking of wood pidgeons hybrid idea. if ours were a mix, and they are pretty thick and long haired, they wouldve hadda come down from yellowstone which i believe at least 100 miles away as the crow flies.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

This is weird, I saw Three BIG coyotes yesterday too, I was probably about 50 yards from them and i could see them with clarity, so I know they were pretty BIG ( I also shoot 3D archery so I can calculate yardage and size relatively good) , I was pretty impress about their size, I heard them all the time in the field behind my house, but I have never see them before. And this is an urban area where I leave.

I have also heard from my neighbor, about a month ago, he told me he had see two cayos walking on top of the dividing back wall of the property, the one between the house and the field, we are talking about at least six feet tall, I was pretty skeptical about it, but now i DO believe it. Definitely TOO BIG for a sling, time to bring out the bow, lol. Wish I could.

Cheers.

E.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

devils son in law said:


> Maybe they were Coy-oodles?!


why not they mix everything else with poodles these days


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Emitto said:


> This is weird, I saw Three BIG coyotes yesterday too, I was probably about 50 yards from them and i could see them with clarity, so I know they were pretty BIG ( I also shoot 3D archery so I can calculate yardage and size relatively good) , I was pretty impress about their size, I heard them all the time in the field behind my house, but I have never see them before. And this is an urban area where I leave.
> 
> I have also heard from my neighbor, about a month ago, he told me he had see two cayos walking on top of the dividing back wall of the property, the one between the house and the field, we are talking about at least six feet tall, I was pretty skeptical about it, but now i DO believe it. Definitely TOO BIG for a sling, time to bring out the bow, lol. Wish I could.
> 
> ...


The way they leaped that 6'+ brick wall was very cool, my secretary and I have never seen that before and she has lived in the desert area all her life and sees "Yotes" all the time. I have hunted in the high desert area since I was a kid, and although have seen many and have been followed by them when I was real young (another story), I have never seen them jump like this, it was really a sight.

wll


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

sounds awesome, i saw a cougar in a tree, then it saw me and jumped to another tree 15 feet away, it was insane, and sketch because it was almost dark


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Wouldnt it be possible that mixes of wolves and coyotes occur anywhere else ?

@Bigron well i wasnt confused by your saying wolves i was thinking of wood pidgeons hybrid idea. if ours were a mix, and they are pretty thick and long haired, they wouldve hadda come down from yellowstone which i believe at least 100 miles away as the crow flies.

i dont want to sound stupid but am i missing something ?


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Here in CT some years ago we had a variety of wild dogs appear and our DEP identified them as "coydogs" as they seemed to be coyotes bred with domestic dogs. Having had visuals of a few I was truly impressed with their size...like good sized German shepherds. Their colors were all varied from multicolored to all white. I would have called them more wolf-sized than what you would typically think of as a coyote. Now 20 years later, they seem to have bred true and are no longer multicolored and absolutely look like small timberwolves. We hear them every evening to the extent that you would think you were deep in the north woods. They have become quite a problem and have devastated our deer population. If you shoot a deer and don't find it wihin a couple of hours you will likely only find a head attached to a cape. They are voracious carnivores and adaptable to all conditions. Our neighborhood always has signs posted for "missing" dogs and cats. Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but.......We now have a hunting season for them, but very few guys have any interest in pursuing them.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

WoodPigeon said:


> Wouldnt it be possible that mixes of wolves and coyotes occur anywhere else ?
> 
> @Bigron well i wasnt confused by your saying wolves i was thinking of wood pidgeons hybrid idea. if ours were a mix, and they are pretty thick and long haired, they wouldve hadda come down from yellowstone which i believe at least 100 miles away as the crow flies.
> 
> i dont want to sound stupid but am i missing something ?


Wolves? no wolves even close to here for sure. These were very healthy big coyotes. I have seen enough coyotes in my life to know a coyote. I have chased, called, hunted, bla, bla, bla coyotes for many many years. The coloration was very nice too.

wll


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

thats what i was saying no theres no wolves near us, just huge, thick, not your average wiry scrappy lookin desert yotes, but just huge forest dogs that run the mountains and yelp, not howl, distinctly coyotes. my cat probly just thought they were dogs. members of my family would rather i buy leather than take it though


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its winter, they are down in lower elevations looking for food. once it warms up they will head back up. when i lived in riverside, ca, i used to see coyotes and foxes all the time around the university of riverside. not to mention the cougars at the bars during the weekends. . . :naughty:


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

haha thanks for the tip, my cat "dissapeared" right after christmas, she was too nice for her own good. I see the like minded californian tho for sure in the posts and pics man. and how do you do that swillyface hangon ima try :' :* ;" :"


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

The wolves are definitely a lot further south than Yellowstone. Don't let the media fool you. There is a large population in South Western/ Central Idaho in to Eastern Oregon. As far as wolves breeding with coyotes or dogs possible but NOT probable. They kill most any dog or coyote they see......Those city yotes don't have to hunt nearly as hard for cats and puppy dogs as there cousins that have to chase down a jackrabbit or herd of sheep and new born calves.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Dan Hoopes said:


> The wolves are definitely a lot further south than Yellowstone. Don't let the media fool you. There is a large population in South Western/ Central Idaho in to Eastern Oregon. As far as wolves breeding with coyotes or dogs possible but NOT probable. They kill most any dog or coyote they see......Those city yotes don't have to hunt nearly as hard for cats and puppy dogs as there cousins that have to chase down a jackrabbit or herd of sheep and new born calves.


Ya, I'm well aware, the wolf thing in many states is a problem for sure , my friends from Idaho tell me stories.... not the nice animal the news media makes it out to be.

wll


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

The more they decimate the deer population the better. There have been a number of people on my motorcycle forum who have been hurt badly by collisons with deer ("forest rats" among motorcyclists).


----------

